# Buddy shot a studddddd!!!



## Scum_Frog

Just posting this so u guys can see another awesome giant shot. Taken in Huron county. Awesome deer. Enjoy!


----------



## erik

thats a heck of a deer good job


----------



## fishdealer04

That is a hell of a deer! Congrats to the hunter!


----------



## Seaturd

Awesome buck!


----------



## Scum_Frog

My picture I took does no justice. This deer scored over 200". I'll see if he doesn't mind me posting the one with him to get a better idea


----------



## buckeyebowman

Scum_Frog said:


> My picture I took does no justice. This deer scored over 200". I'll see if he doesn't mind me posting the one with him to get a better idea


OK, that explains something. Yes, it's a real nice buck. I'd fling a stick at it with no hesitation. But, at my most optimistic, I would never guess that was a 200" buck from that photo. I guess we need a different pose to provide some scale since the only guy visible is standing well behind the deer. One thing I will say, your pic shows me a deer with some awesome huge shoulders and a gigantic head. Maybe that's how the pic fools us. It would interesting to know what that buck weighed.


----------



## Scum_Frog

here is one of him when he found it. better idea on the size.


----------



## bobk

That should silence the doubt Jarrett. .


----------



## bobk

Is that the deer you were watching last year?


----------



## Lundy

Scum_Frog said:


> My picture I took does no justice.


There is the understatement of the year

Awesome buck!


----------



## Scum_Frog

bobk said:


> Is that the deer you were watching last year?


Thankfully Bob no its not....ours is still around! Guy found both his sheds last week! Man is he a giant....should go a little bigger than this one....cant wait to see him in person  lol


----------



## SelfTaught

Awesome deer if it goes 200" that's back to back years Huron county has produced over 200" deer. May I ask which part of the county? I grew up in Huron County.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Hey selftaught. It was in southern Huron county. I'm not at liberty to say specifically but I can tell you that much!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Scum_Frog said:


> View attachment 196532
> here is one of him when he found it. better idea on the size.


Oh, good Lord! What a difference! Those don't even look like the same deer. Mind you, I'm not casting aspersions here, only commenting to show what a difference the angle and aspect of the camera makes in presenting an image. One hell of a buck, and many congrats to the hunter that took him!


----------



## fastwater

I was like buckeyebowman in doubting the 200" till I saw the second pic. 
What a 'hog'.


----------



## walleye vision

I hunt real close to where he killed that deer and my dad green scored it at 183...


----------



## Carpn

That's a giant. A buddy of mine helped in thhe recovery and sent me a few pictures of it. I think 183 is a realistic score. I didn't wanna be "that Guy" but I kept looking at it and trying to figure out where 200" was coming from.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Ya I wasn't the one who scored it nor was I there. Just posting what he said. Dude who scored it owns a large bow shop.


----------



## PapawSmith

Carpn said:


> That's a giant. A buddy of mine helped in thhe recovery and sent me a few pictures of it. I think 183 is a realistic score. I didn't wanna be "that Guy" but I kept looking at it and trying to figure out where 200" was coming from.


If you don't want to be "that guy" then why are you being "that guy" by throwing a "183" on a deer you never had your hands on? Because someone said that their dad "green scored it"? Who the hell is that freakin B&C pro that hides in the website shadows and speaks thru his kids keyboard? More folks need to just stand back and shut up these days. We will soon enough all hear what we need to know, there is no need for premature condensending speculation.
What a beautiful animal, congratulations on your successful hunt and I hope it scores so high no one can believe it without seeing it in person.


----------



## bobk

Well said papaw.


----------



## Carpn

I dunno, guess anyone can say any number they want and if anyone questions it they're called out. Call it 220' if ya want. Whatever it scores it still is bigger than anything I'll ever kill


----------



## ODNR3723

Different pic makes a big difference. Only 183 though, probably should have passed! (Humor, don't kill me) Nice buck.


----------



## buckeyebowman

ODNR3723 said:


> Different pic makes a big difference. Only 183 though, probably should have passed! (Humor, don't kill me) Nice buck.


Yeah! Should have let him walk till next season! I think some folks need to take a chill pill. Whether it's 183 or 200 (a gigantic 17 inches of difference!), that's a buck to be proud of!


----------



## ostbucks98

17" spread out over all those point,circumference and spread. The difference from a 200" buck and that 183" buck can be a 1/4" variation in every measurement. Wish everyone had those eagle eyes. Then there wouldnt be so many deer running around with an arrow sticking out of their @$$.


----------



## walleye vision

PapawSmith said:


> If you don't want to be "that guy" then why are you being "that guy" by throwing a "183" on a deer you never had your hands on? Because someone said that their dad "green scored it"? Who the hell is that freakin B&C pro that hides in the website shadows and speaks thru his kids keyboard? More folks need to just stand back and shut up these days. We will soon enough all hear what we need to know, there is no need for premature condensending speculation.
> What a beautiful animal, congratulations on your successful hunt and I hope it scores so high no one can believe it without seeing it in person.


----------



## walleye vision

It's an awesome buck! My father is an official scorer and he wanted a quick measurement just to see what he had. It scored 183 non typical. This was not bashing the deer just stating the facts. It's a trophy of a lifetime. I'd be glad to put it on my wall.


----------



## loomis82

I'd professionally score it as one hell of a deer! ! I think anyone would on here would be messing their drawers with a monster like that coming into shooting range whether a score of 150 170 180 who cares!! Congrats man! !


----------



## Twister Tail 14

Love those drop tines!


----------



## SKRAMER

Awesome Buck.


----------



## Lowerider1029

I don't know whether it is a 200 in. deer or not, but it sure could be. It is a very impressive Buck. The size of his head and neck is huge. Congratulations on a very nice deer and on pulling off the shot.


----------



## Kevin Moses

I don't care if it only scored 140. A double drop tine is a trophy in itself, but one that big makes it a deer of a lifetime. Good job.............I'd have gave it another year though.................. Not really.


----------



## 9Left

So, pawpaw... Let's get this straight... Carpn made an educated guess on the score of this deer... You blast him and tell to keep his mouth shut... Then two days later , the deer is actually scored and Carpn was actually right on the money with his estimate... Am I missing something here?


----------

